# L.A. Caveman: a contemporary romance novel, $0.99



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman







is $0.99:

When corporate reorganization strikes, spirited journalist Stanna keeps her job but discovers her struggle has only begun. The workplace becomes a sizzling environment as she battles her macho, hard-bodied new boss for control of the Men's Weekly column. She's determined to reform him. He's determined to train her. Neither wants to acknowledge the electrifying attraction that pulls at them both.

"L.A. Caveman is a well written, funny, sexy, sweet story that you will enjoy" -- Yvette Lowe, Siren Book Reviews

"Christina Crooks has written a wonderful novel of two strong characters" - Lady Caella, Natasja's Book Blog

"WHEW-DOGGIE!! I chuckled, I laughed, I gasped and I tingled. Ms. Crooks has penned a riveting, funny tale about a woman in a man's world" - Seriously Reviewed


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, Christina

Great, a new book out! That was fast! 

Congratulations. 

I like the description.

I'll check it out.

Nancy


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Nancy. Thanks! It's exciting to see two books on the dashboard now. 

I'm glad the description works for you. 

Just downloaded a sample of yours. Your romantic suspense sounds intriguing.

Christina


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good, Christina!  I'm off to read the sample.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new book, Christina!

Betsy


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy.  

Cool, Ellen! It's funny, your covers dominate my "people who bought this also bought..." book suggestions for Thrill of the Chase. I bought your In the Mood last week and am looking forward to it.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, that's neat.  I guess people who buy both our books have a particular interest in indie authors, since my books have nothing to do with car racing or other sports. 

Thank you for buying In the Mood!  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

CCrooks said:


> Hi Nancy. Thanks! It's exciting to see two books on the dashboard now.
> 
> I'm glad the description works for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking a look at my sample, Christina. Glad you liked it.

Best of luck with the new book! Nancy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats indeed, Christina, and a quick, friendly reminder of the rules, so you don't feel left out. 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

L.A. Caveman


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

L.A. Caveman


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Check out my contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman







is currently $2.99.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

I invite you to download a sample of my contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman







.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

If nothing else, that cover will make you take a closer look. I downloaded a sample  

Sandy


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, Sandy! 

Christina


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Feel free to check out my contemporary romance novel, L.A. Caveman







.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

EllenFisher said:


> Oh, that's neat. I guess people who buy both our books have a particular interest in indie authors, since my books have nothing to do with car racing or other sports.
> 
> Thank you for buying In the Mood! I hope you enjoy it!


No, it's the covers! Hubba, hubba! I'm downloading a sample now, and you'll see Ellen's book in my Also Bought


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for giving it a try. Hope you enjoy!

Christina


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's my contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman

Book blurb:

When corporate reorganization strikes, spirited journalist Stanna keeps her job but discovers her struggle has only begun. The workplace becomes a sizzling environment as she battles her macho, hard-bodied new boss for control of the Men's Weekly column. She's determined to reform him. He's determined to train her. Neither wants to acknowledge the electricity that pulls at them both.

Thanks for looking. 

Christina


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

My contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman is available for Kindle.

Book blurb:

When corporate reorganization strikes, spirited journalist Stanna keeps her job but discovers her struggle has only begun. The workplace becomes a sizzling environment as she battles her macho, hard-bodied new boss for control of the Men's Weekly column. She's determined to reform him. He's determined to train her. Neither wants to acknowledge the electricity that pulls at them both.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Contemporary romance novel L.A. Caveman







is available for the new price of $0.99!

When corporate reorganization strikes, spirited journalist Stanna keeps her job but discovers her struggle has only begun. The workplace becomes a sizzling environment as she battles her macho, hard-bodied new boss for control of the Men's Weekly column. She's determined to reform him. He's determined to train her. Neither wants to acknowledge the electrifying attraction that pulls at them both.

"L.A. Caveman is a well written, funny, sexy, sweet story that you will enjoy" -- Yvette Lowe, Siren Book Reviews

"Christina Crooks has written a wonderful novel of two strong characters" - Lady Caella, Natasja's Book Blog

"WHEW-DOGGIE!! I chuckled, I laughed, I gasped and I tingled. Ms. Crooks has penned a riveting, funny tale about a woman in a man's world" - Seriously Reviewed


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

L.A. Caveman:

When corporate reorganization strikes, spirited journalist Stanna keeps her job but discovers her struggle has only begun. The workplace becomes a sizzling environment as she battles her macho, hard-bodied new boss for control of the Men's Weekly column. She's determined to reform him. He's determined to train her. Neither wants to acknowledge the electrifying attraction that pulls at them both.

"L.A. Caveman is a well written, funny, sexy, sweet story that you will enjoy" -- Yvette Lowe, Siren Book Reviews

“Christina Crooks has written a wonderful novel of two strong characters" - Lady Caella, Natasja's Book Blog

"WHEW-DOGGIE!! I chuckled, I laughed, I gasped and I tingled. Ms. Crooks has penned a riveting, funny tale about a woman in a man’s world" - Seriously Reviewed


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

L.A. Caveman:

When corporate reorganization strikes, spirited journalist Stanna keeps her job but discovers her struggle has only begun. The workplace becomes a sizzling environment as she battles her macho, hard-bodied new boss for control of the Men's Weekly column. She's determined to reform him. He's determined to train her. Neither wants to acknowledge the electrifying attraction that pulls at them both.

"L.A. Caveman is a well written, funny, sexy, sweet story that you will enjoy" -- Yvette Lowe, Siren Book Reviews

"Christina Crooks has written a wonderful novel of two strong characters" - Lady Caella, Natasja's Book Blog

"WHEW-DOGGIE!! I chuckled, I laughed, I gasped and I tingled. Ms. Crooks has penned a riveting, funny tale about a woman in a man's world" - Seriously Reviewed


----------

